# The Cosmetics Company Store - Bicester Village UK



## henrieta (Nov 7, 2009)

What did you buy when you visited? What do they have? 

I've been thinking about starting this thread ages ago, but got to actually do it just now. I visited this outlet where they sell Estee Lauder product (yes, including mac) at discounted prices. The ladies told me that they receive new stock every monday, but they never know what is it going to be. So this thread may be helpful, if you want to buy some products from previous collection (at cheaper prices). So please let us know what do they have when you visited, so we can make the trip over there too. (for me is 1 hour by train) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So i found: (just the ones i remember)

eyeshadows: cork, espresso, expensive pink, electra, £7.95
pigments: vanilla, mutiny, coppering, golden olive ?? (and many others, just dont remember) £10.50
wolf eye pencil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



some Style wariors pigment (or how they were called)


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 8, 2009)

thanks for this hun but in the cco section of the forum we have a special thread for cco's in the uk - where we post what we bought, what they had and any other helpful info.  here is the link 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.specktra.net/forum/f247/ccos-uk-85257/


----------



## henrieta (Nov 8, 2009)

thanks hun, sorry havent realised that!


----------

